# Work physical



## JCampbell (Sep 8, 2011)

Can someone tell me how they would audit/bill for the following:

Pt is a 16 yr old female who presents to clinic today for work permit physical. She is going to start at local nursing home next week in the kitchen. No problems, questions, or concerns at this time. No fever, headache, dizziness, chest pain, sob, cough, abd pain, nausea, vomittin, diarrhea, constipation, myalgias, arthralgias or rash
Age 16, weight 134, bp 100/70, pulse 77. Genera: Pleasant, well appearing, NAD, alert, and oriented. HEENT: PERRL. EOMI. Congjunctiva clear. TMs clear. Nasal mucosa is pink and moist. Nares patent. Oropharynx is clear. Neck supple, nontender, no lymphadenopathy. Lungs clear to ausculation bilaterally. CV regular rate and rhythm. Abdomen soft, nontender, nondistended. Bowel sounds positive x 4. No masses or organomegaly. Extremities with no rash or edema. Good pulses x4. Cranial nerves II-XII grossly intact.
Are-employemnt physical
P: Pt cleared for employement. Call or return to clinic with any problems, quesitons or concerns.

Does this justify a preventive exam? I do not think that it does but want to double check.


----------



## jbrashear (Sep 9, 2011)

*Preventive?*

I don't think it qualifies as a preventive just on the basis of no PFSH. Preventives have to be age appropriate and very thorough. This should be considered a pre-employment physical and your office should have a set price for the patient to pay. You can't bill the insurance a preventive or a sick visit. Hope this helps!


----------

